

Mirror of _why's projects - jcl
http://github.com/whymirror

======
judofyr
Don't use the Camping over there, it's an old version. If you want the newest
version clone judofyr/camping, or grab the gem from my gem server
(gems.judofyr.net). Camping is very much alive, we,ll just have to clean up
the documentation a bit and then we'll release 2.0 (I have access to the
RubyForge project).

If anyone wants to help out, just join the mailing list at RubyForge.

~~~
mrflip
I've merged yours to be the head of whymirror/camping, and made you admin.
Thanks for carrying the torch!

------
mechanical_fish
I'm glad we have the code; fortunately most of it was in git. (Wasn't it
Torvalds who claimed his method of backup was to release his code and let
other people mirror it for free?)

But... do we have the writing?

If this is an elaborate practical joke designed to make me really glad that I
own a dead-trees version of _Nobody Knows Shoes_ and that I _physically
printed out_ a copy of the _Poignant Guide_... it's working really well.

Also, this isn't the kind of press I'd _like_ to see for github... but, man,
is this a clear demonstration of why DVCS rocks.

------
Titanous
Does anyone have a copy of the code for Try Ruby? It was at
<http://code.whytheluckystiff.net/svn/tryruby/trunk>

~~~
bphogan
I'd really love to find this too.

~~~
unalone
Thirded. I was going to show my brother this at the end of the summer, and I'd
hate to find it gone.

------
thenduks
I _love_ all this _why stuff on the front page (no sarcasm)! Thank you HN!

_why was a truly prolific member of the Ruby community. Assuming he's actually
'gone', he'll be missed and his work appreciated for a long time to come.

------
Titanous
Does anyone have a copy of the Shoes dependencies tarball for OS X?

deps-osx-intel-1.6.4-1.20.2.tar.gz

------
FooBarWidget
Interesting; even though all repositories have been wiped from _why's Github
accounts, the hpricot wiki is still alive:
<http://wiki.github.com/why/hpricot> I hope it stays that way, I wouldn't be
able to figure out how to use it just by looking at the method definitions.

~~~
kidko
As is the wiki for Shoes (<http://wiki.github.com/why/shoes>)... I don't know
if they were forgotten, or this was on purpose to help people who were going
to keep the projects alive.

------
mrflip
A testament to the #ruby community: <http://bit.ly/whymir>

In 2 days _why's projects all recovered and 15/23 have new maintainers.
Ongoing progress will be posted at <http://whymirror.github.com/>

